# Knaw Applebe



## Knaw (May 8, 2010)

Knaw Applebe​Species: Field Mouse
Height: 4' 2"
Weight: None of your business!
Fur Color: White
Hair Color: Carrot-top red
Birthdate: Feb 14, 1995
Favorite tv show: MacGuyver
Favorite food: Cheesecake

Knaw is a young, timid mouse who has lived her entire life with her nose firmly planted in books or against computer screens. She has a very technical mind and given a problem and enough chewing gum and paper clips she can generally think of a way through. She desires nothing more than to wander past the confines of her 'safe' little world and become a treasure seeker and adventurer, but her lack of courage and low self-esteem generally tie her to her roots.

Knaw stands a smidge taller than four feet in height and is covered head to toe in a thin layer of white fur except for her bright pink tail which is bereft of any fur. She wears her carrot-orange hair up in thick, wavy pigtails, and her shy red eyes hide behind thick, round glasses that perch upon her small pink nose. Her fur is almost always covered in some form of mechanical oil or grease as she's constantly working on her gadgets in her shop at home.​


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

Knaw almost reminds me of some 90s fursonas.



Which is a good thing!


----------



## Knaw (May 8, 2010)

What do you mean? I'm only recently exploring my furry side so I don't know much of the ways of fur yet ^^;


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

Knaw said:


> What do you mean? I'm only recently exploring my furry side so I don't know much of the ways of fur yet ^^;


 Her nerdy design is similar to those used in 90s cartoons, which 90s furries based their fursonas of. It also has that Sabrina Online feel to it.

What I'm saying is that Knaw has an excellent personality and style that is rarely seen anymore. Usually, most people just take an animal and try to throw multiple perks on it without any regard to simplistic design or personality. But, Knaw has an easy-to-learn personality with a fitting design.

It's a good fursona.


----------



## Knaw (May 8, 2010)

Ah, well thank you  

If by design you're refering to my avatar, unfortunately I can't claim the artwork. That's from Jay Naylor's comic http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/ I just cropped it, altered it slightly, and then colored it


----------



## Zseliq (May 8, 2010)

I approve of this fursona.


----------



## Knaw (May 8, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I approve of this fursona.


 
Aww. Thank you! ^.^


----------



## TashkentFox (May 9, 2010)

I don't like the taste of lubricating oil.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 9, 2010)

Shweet shit yall.


----------



## Knaw (May 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I don't like the taste of lubricating oil.



Then I shall endeavor to remain coated in such! ^.^


----------



## Duality Jack (May 9, 2010)

hahaha lube as protection.

Thats new.


----------



## MAC10 (May 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I don't like the taste of lubricating oil.



Then maybe you'll stop trying to eat her?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 9, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> Then maybe you'll stop trying to eat her?



Not without washing her thoroughly first.


----------

